# Boot-Festplatte festlegen



## Johannes Postler (28. April 2003)

hi leute,

ich glaube ich bin heute etwas durcheinander. ich habe eine festplatte aus einem PC ausgebaut und in einen anderen eingebaut. der PC bootet jetzt allerdings immer von der zusätzlichen festplatte, was mir aber überhaupt nicht passt. wie kann ich das ändern?
hab irgendwie in blackout...

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## blubber (28. April 2003)

im bios den ersten boot-device auf die erste festplatte legen !?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2003)

Hi

Wie schauts aus mit Master/Slave? Alles richtig konfiguriert?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. April 2003)

master / slave passt. geht das im BIOS? da kann man doch nur A: / C: / CDROM einstellen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Sinac (29. April 2003)

Falls das FAT Partitionen sind:
Mit Fdisk die Aktive Partition einstellen!


----------



## El_Schubi (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tirolausserfern _
> *master / slave passt. geht das im BIOS? da kann man doch nur A: / C: / CDROM einstellen.
> *



nein, du kannst normalerweise einstellen, von welchem ide-"kanal" er booten soll, also ide0, ide1, etc.


----------

